# What species is this guy or gal?



## jillian.bryant69 (Mar 4, 2020)

Need help identifying this feller pls.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

How was it labeled when you got it? Also, you posted in the wrong section.


----------



## jillian.bryant69 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sry about wrong section. From a friend that said it was was an oscar.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

It's not an oscar. With friends like that...you don't need enemies. LOL!!!

It's an african cichlid peacock. Which one is anybody's guess. The problem is pure bred and hybrids can look exactly the same. He does look nice.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably not pure exactly anything but Aulonocara Red Shoulder Peacock or a Red Peacock if the reddish-orange fills out in the body.

His personal name may be "Oscar" but it bizarre that someone would know what an Oscar cichlid supposedly is and then mistake this fish for an Oscar!


----------

